

Teen with untreatable form of cancer writes song to say goodbye - santiagoIT
http://www.foxnews.com/health/2012/12/17/teen-with-untreatable-form-cancer-creates-song-to-say-goodbye/?intcmp=features

======
santiagoIT
you can't help but feel tremendous sympathy and respect for him.

